# They stole my truck



## BowanaLee (Oct 25, 2011)

Went hunting in Dekalb today near Wesley chapel and flakes mill rd. Had my old raged hunting truck parked about 40 yds off the street at my gate. It was behind several orange barrels used for street construction that was blocking the entrance. I move em back and fourth when I enter. I came out and it was gone. Made a police report and made sure they didn't tow it from private property just in case. Be on the look out fer it. Its a beat up red and rusty 76 Chevy C-10. It has my numbers (770 337 7301-770 322 0831) on the door and says Gutters. Its a magnetic sign but was glued on. It has that expanded metal painted silver for a grill. (for brush busting) Mud grip back tires. All kinds of hunting stickers on the back window. Tag # starts with BNF. If ya see it call Dekalb police.  Never thought it was worth stealing so I just threw the keys under the front seat. Even with keys, most people couldn't steal it anyways. You had to push a starter button under the dash. 
Whats bumming me the most is they have keys to all my trucks now. (3) If I go back (and I will) they can walk off with another one.


----------



## Liteman (Oct 25, 2011)

Was Mark the Squirrel Hunting with you he would love to have a truck.
Sorry to hear that Lee good luck finding it


----------



## fellybbob (Oct 25, 2011)

probably team old school
hope you get her back


----------



## olabone (Oct 25, 2011)

I work with the P.D. down here in Henry county... I will let the boys know to keep an eye out.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 25, 2011)

olabone said:


> I work with the P.D. down here in Henry county... I will let the boys know to keep an eye out.



It was fairly close to line.  I live about a 1/4 mile inside the henry co line.
Heres another pic.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy Crap!! Maybe the deer stole it when they figured out you were after them!


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 25, 2011)

Must be the meth head that was after feeders, unbelievable!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2011)

Hate to hear that. Don't reckon it was three legged pygmy and al33 pulling one on ya do ya.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 25, 2011)

Just ridiculious, hope they catch the clown


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got in from looking around.  Last time they stole something was a 4 wheeler and trailer. It stayed in the neighborhood. 
We found that one ourselves.Thought I might get lucky so I checked the usual places. No luck though.  
DeKalb's finest wouldn't even come to the scene. Waited an hour and a half and finally had to make a report by phone. The only one to show up was looking for a strange suspect standing on the street. That was me waiting and talking on the phone to them.  He knew nothing about the incident. They could've drove by and waived at him and he wouldn't have know it.  They said they'd call me if they found it but I have no confidence in em at this point. My luck they'd call after it sat in the impound lot 3 weeks. Still waiting on a call from a nova that got stole over 20 years ago.  
I hope they make me out to be a dummy though.   Which sometimes ain't hard to do. 
The bucks are moving, saw 2 dinks today. I'll be there again tomorrow in a different truck. Thanks to me they now have the key to.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your truck bowanna. It takes a lowlife to do something like that. You should call WSBTV and share your trail camera pics with them. Bet they would jump all over this story especially once they learn how unresponsive Dekalb PD has been for ya.
Good luck getting that big buck and truck.


----------



## ambush77 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your truck Lee.  This happened to me once but it was after I was done with my hunt.  Idiots got all my hunting gear.  3 years ago somone stole my daddys truck a couple weeks after he past ( little earlier model chevy then the one you got in the pic) we never found it.  Close to the same area but the clayton co side.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear Lee but keys under the seat in Dekalb County?  You have to take every precaution these days.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 26, 2011)

Hate to hear it Lee.  I doubt they even found your keys.  All they need is a flat blade screwdriver and about 30 seconds and bam, she's gone... If it's not found in a week or so, I'd consider her officially gone...  

I hate a dang thief!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 26, 2011)

I really hope you find them lowlifes Lee....that really stinks...


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry Bud, that stinks.  I think I'd be setting them up with a couple of trail cameras pointed at my truck from now on.... They know where you park, they might come back.  A thief is usually pretty stupid.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 26, 2011)

fellybbob said:


> probably team old school
> hope you get her back



Yea I was thinking thats a way to stop team Stick It


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the shopping centers I manage is unfortunately in Dekalb Co.  Their sheriff's dept and government in general are a joke.  The only part of their government that possibly doesn't stink completely is the fire department.  When we have a burglar alarm at our center the police don't even get out of their vehicles if they even show up at all.

I'm sorry about your truck.  Maybe you should consider getting the locks changed on your other trucks.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 26, 2011)

fellybbob said:


> probably team old school
> hope you get her back



Uh... um... er... uh... I don't know nuttin....







So...that's how you start it. Dang starter burnt my finger.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 26, 2011)

sorry to hear about your loss.  i lived in dekalb co for ten years.  its the #1 county in the U.S. for auto thefts.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes the police can be kinda slow in notifying the owner that their stolen vehicle has been found. Back in 1970 someone stole my Dads old Chevy and drove it to Manning SC where it ran out of gas. After almost a year and thinking we would never see the old truck again, the Manning SC Police Department notified my Dad that his truck was in the impoundment lot inside the city of Manning SC and he needed to come get it..We did. Hope you get your old truck back as well. I have one here a '86 Model and I often think of it getting stolen..


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 26, 2011)

Our daughter work for the PD in McDonough. I'll make sure she get's your info onto the streets. What's your real name, and entire tag #? PM me.


----------



## yonceyboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Check around the scrap metal yards.I dont think you would have to have the tittle to sale a vehicle that old.It would be ashamed to find that classic hunting ride crushed.


----------



## bowman77 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dang Lee sorry to hear that but its now time to hunt thoses 2 legged bucks and does


----------



## Jasper (Oct 26, 2011)

That sucks, sorry to hear Lee. Best of luck finding it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 26, 2011)

bowman77 said:


> Dang Lee sorry to hear that but its now time to hunt thoses 2 legged bucks and does



Just what I was thinking. Set up a stand watching the truck w/ your rifle. Good luck getting it back.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet it was "stickers"...He didn't want to take a ride in the back of the truck so he stole it!! 

Hope you find your truck Lee...


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 26, 2011)

Man that blows Lee.. I cant stand thiefs. Go out and get a job and work hard and you will be able to have one yourself not steal what somebody else worked for.. 

I sure hope you find em brotha.. And I am sure you could round up a gang of good ole boys on here that are around your area to give you a hand.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Lee, if you happen to catch the thieves 1st, keep'em put and give a few of us fellers a call. We will show'em what happens when you mess with a good ol' boys truck!


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2011)

Thiefs and liars....

What a shame.  I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear these low lifes stole your truck, hope you find it soon.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! So sorry to hear about this. I normally leave the keys in the truck when I'm in the woods too. It's crazy what some low lifes will do in this world.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Lee. I'll tell you one thing, I would be contacting some higher up's in the PD over them not showing up! I realize that there are bad thing's going on in this world, but a stolen vehicle is pretty serious and the fact that they had time to check out a "strange suspect standing on the street" means one could have showed up for the report to be filled.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 26, 2011)

Its prolly at Horse Creek being the hunting caddy for the trad guys...sorry..had to say it..

Hope they find it or them for you..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 26, 2011)

Left the keys in the truck... wow!

Hope you get it back.


----------



## mattech (Oct 26, 2011)

Hate to hear this. On a comical note, that pic makes the truck look like they are getting out of dodge quick!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2011)

yonceyboy said:


> Check around the scrap metal yards.I dont think you would have to have the tittle to sale a vehicle that old.It would be ashamed to find that classic hunting ride crushed.



Yep, probably sold as scrap.  They are giving $300-$400 for a vehicle.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 26, 2011)

well Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 26, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Went hunting in Dekalb today near Wesley chapel and flakes mill rd. Had my old raged hunting truck parked about 40 yds off the street at my gate. It was behind several orange barrels used for street construction that was blocking the entrance. I move em back and fourth when I enter. I came out and it was gone. Made a police report and made sure they didn't tow it from private property just in case. Be on the look out fer it. Its a beat up red and rusty 76 Chevy C-10. It has my numbers (770 337 7301-770 322 0831) on the door and says Gutters. Its a magnetic sign but was glued on. It has that expanded metal painted silver for a grill. (for brush busting) Mud grip back tires. All kinds of hunting stickers on the back window. Tag # starts with BNF. If ya see it call Dekalb police.  Never thought it was worth stealing so I just threw the keys under the front seat. Even with keys, most people couldn't steal it anyways. You had to push a starter button under the dash.
> Whats bumming me the most is they have keys to all my trucks now. (3) If I go back (and I will) they can walk off with another one.



Bummer, so much for swatcam!


----------



## buckfever33 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im guilty to I hide my keys by my truck and park off the side of the highway at one of my leases. You better bet that they probably have seen the truck their before. My grandfather has a stepside 69 that was stolen and the extra keys where in the glovebox. They used a flathead and when the truck was recovered the keys where in the glovebox still. It was recovered 2 weeks later in a highschool parking lot.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 26, 2011)

We'll be keeping an eye out for ya!  Would be a pleasure to prosecute this one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm glad ol Stickers was not in the back of it! Sounds like kids on a joy ride! Hope it works out when it is found!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 26, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Yep, probably sold as scrap.



Y'all are mean.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lee, we will bring it back on Jan. 2nd.....this was the only way for anyone else to have a chance in the challenge........

Seriously I hope you find em....I'm with BIG, give us a call....we'll teach em!!! Hope she gets returned soon!!!

And I hope you get Stickers, but I hope its on the 2nd too...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 26, 2011)

*Doa*

That's ok B we will strap ole Stickers on that mud horse ..His days are is almost up....


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 26, 2011)

I leave my keys in my truck when i go to the gym or riding my quad. I put them in the sunglasses holder thing.. But my truck has the little key code deal on the side..


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss and sorry Dekalb County turned a blind eye to your needs. My truck was entered last June and they stole my bag containing a duty weapon, badge, ID's the whole 9 yards. I hope you get it back but given the year model and make they probably parted it out. I hate thieves and would walk a mile to lock one up. Good Luck!! Oh, if these clowns are found in Douglas County, I can assure you they will spend some time in Jackson Georgia.


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 26, 2011)

That's awful, I'll keep an eye out, I spend a fair amount of time in DeKalb


----------



## trial&error (Oct 26, 2011)

Henry county.  might as well have been downtown atlanta.  low lifes are expanding their way south for sure.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 26, 2011)

check local home depots


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your truck and even sorry to hear about the sorry 

job of the PD. It gives us all a bad name. Had a case not long ago where a fellow took an older truck for a test drive straight to the junkyard and sold it.  I would check the local ones and maybe your truck isnt a cube yet.


----------



## Soybean (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear.  Thats dekalb for you.  i investigated auto insurance claims for 5 years in dekalb and worked hundreds of vehcile theft claims (and that was just for 1 insurance company).  i can gaurantee the auto theft detectives at dekalb pd have their hands full 24/7.  Unfortunately, you are probably just another case number.  it is sad things are that way but it is what it is.  

i hope you get your truck back and wish you the best of luck.  i hope somebody gets locked up for it, i enjoy watching your videos too much to not have you out there huntin


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Lee.  Yep, anything metal is not safe any more.  Maybe they will pass that law restricting cash payments for scrap metal?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 27, 2011)

any word yet Lee?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 27, 2011)

Tag # BNF7507 Red/rusty 76 Chevy C 10  ---- case # 11-120 242
Hunting stickers all over the back window.


I call Dekalb police every day. No word yet. I asked if there was a detective working the case and they said no, and there wont be unless some evidence shows up. I guess its my job to get evidence ? They wont go to the scene or look around the neighborhood. We drove around looking in likely areas today but no luck. Told em I had cameras in the area and on my truck now just in case it happens again. The guy kinda acted smart and said "so, we get pictures of people stealing vehicles all the time". I couldn't believe he said that. I said "what" so he'd repeat it. I said at least if you had a picture you could show it to the neighbors and ask around. He said, how do you know they live around there ? I said, how do know they don't ? They didn't come from Canada to take an my old truck. Sounded like their not going to even make an attempt.  Had a sign made offering a reward. Get it tomorrow and I'll post it at the scene. I'm making fliers tonight.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like the thieves work harder than the popo's


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 27, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Sounds like the thieves work harder than the popo's



You know the sad truth is if the thieves would get an honest job and work then they wouldn't have to steal. And you are right... it appears they do work harder than the cops in this case. Sad world we live in these days!


----------



## insanehunter (Oct 27, 2011)

i had a gunslinger deer stand that got stolen years ago off evens mill rd there isnt nothing sorryer than a thief!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2011)

The biggest problem is that there are way too many folks up there tryin` to all crowd into the same place at the same time. Folks can`t live like that and act right. Folks are like every other varmint. Take 100 cotton rats and turn em loose in a 50 acre field. They`ll do just fine and won`t bother each other at all. Take those same 100 rats and put em all together in a #3 washtub. They`ll fight and kill each other till there ain`t but one left and he`ll be on his last leg. It just ain`t natural.

Lee, good luck gettin` your truck back.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 28, 2011)

Hope you get your truck back, I hate a thief, by the way, I love your videos!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 28, 2011)

nic, since you sort of got off topic, what the heck is a cotton rat


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee I am also sorry to hear about your truck.  I will keep an eye out for it as I drive around. My friend had to find his own truck a few years ago.  It was loaded with stolen merchandise.  They thiefs pulled up next to him at a gas station.  He dialed 911 and they arrested them on the spot.  Talk about lucky!


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, that totally sucks.


----------



## red tail (Oct 28, 2011)

dang Lee. i hate to hear that. Hope you catch the guy. it don't sound like the cops are realy interested??? what is wrong with people.


----------



## bb17 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry about the truck. i live right of 155 Henry County. Will keep and eye out for it. On a side note I had a 76 Chevy that was stolen a few years ago from my house, but even worse than yours I gave them the keys. Yes it was one of those Cars for Christ and when they picked it up with the wrecker they said they would mail me the statement for the tax write off in a couple of days. After about three weeks called them and said a couple of guys they had working for them ran off with about 10 cars.


----------



## weekender (Oct 28, 2011)

what happened to the days when you could leave the keys in one and nobody would bother it? sorry you crossed paths with the thief, sure hope you find him still in it and get the shot on video!


----------



## labs4life (Oct 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The biggest problem is that there are way too many folks up there tryin` to all crowd into the same place at the same time. Folks can`t live like that and act right. Folks are like every other varmint. Take 100 cotton rats and turn em loose in a 50 acre field. They`ll do just fine and won`t bother each other at all. Take those same 100 rats and put em all together in a #3 washtub. They`ll fight and kill each other till there ain`t but one left and he`ll be on his last leg. It just ain`t natural.
> 
> Lee, good luck gettin` your truck back.



Truest words ever spoken!!!

Sorry about your truck, Bowana


----------



## fullstrut (Oct 28, 2011)

go from hunting deer to thugs! set a portable up and watch your truck. then shoot the thugs when they try it again. oh but I forgot you will go to jail and the thugs can keep doing what they do best. makes no sense to me. sorry dude good luck!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 28, 2011)

Check the junk yards on S. Deshon or Philips Rd. off 124 in Lithonia, my Grandads 87 Chevy was stolen out of his driveway close to Wesley Chapel, Dekalb police called and said they found it, it was stripped and had been at junk yard for 3 weeks, junk yard tried to make Grandad pay storage for 3 weeks, we only paid 1 day, because we sent a wrecker the day police called and got the cab, frame, tires , wheels, and running gear, they took all the interior, motor, bed, doors , hood Etc. IMO, it was fishy!!!! If you cach my drift. Can you say chop, chop.


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 28, 2011)

Man.. They STILL havent done anything about your truck.. That is crappy man.. I hope you get your truck back and the guys that took it.. I hate thiefs and liars man, there just aint no need for it.. Not in Today's society or any other society they got..

CJ


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 28, 2011)

They probably took your truck to the crusher.  Sorry bud.  I hate a thief.  Had my work truck broken into and all my tools stolen last month and then a week later had my radio stolen out of my van.  It just never ends.


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 28, 2011)

100hunter said:


> They probably took your truck to the crusher.  Sorry bud.  I hate a thief.  Had my work truck broken into and all my tools stolen last month and then a week later had my radio stolen out of my van.  It just never ends.



You, my friend, have had a season to forget. So sorry that it keeps pouring.


----------



## Soybean (Oct 28, 2011)

*Try this*

Most of the stolen cars claims we worked turned up dumped somewhere after joyriding, stripping, etc

But if i remeber correctly, i dont think someone would need a title to tansfer ownership of a vehicle of that age.  just a bill of sale (which could be easily faked) so it would probaly be easy for them to sell it at a scrap/junk yard.

it may have been dumped, towed, or sold and the police just dont know about it.  try calling to some of dekalb finest tow/junk yards.  just give them the VIN and it may pop up in their system. here are a few i spent more time at than i care to remember:

south dekalb towing
7043 Rogers Lake Road
Lithonia, GA 30058-5120
(770) 482-3099 

statewide wrecker
6995 Covington Highway
Lithonia, GA 30058-7667
(770) 322-9688

s&w towing
2158 Tucker Industrial Rd 
Tucker, GA 30084
770-493-9083

i will also call my buddy who still works the job and find out as many tow/junk yards as i can.   the ones above are high volume yards and i think atleast 2 of them actually tow for dekalb pd.  there are other smaller (off the radar and more shady) yards and this would be my bet where it may turn up.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 29, 2011)

Stay tough Bowana, 

bad things happen to good people sometimes...


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 6, 2011)

Still no luck finding my truck.


----------



## stick_slinger (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, that sucks Lee.. Well, atleast your a movie star now lol.

CJ


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 8, 2011)

Did your truck end up with this guy? Might want to check out places he dropped off vehicles.
http://www.thecitizen.com/articles/11-03-2011/sheriff-suspect-sold-26-stolen-cars-crushing


----------



## leftystar (Nov 16, 2011)

Any new leads?


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 16, 2011)

Unless somethings changed, their not looking for it. My only hope is if someone reports it abandoned or they find it on the road somewhere. Pitiful !


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

what the crap,sorry to hear about that bowana.hope u find it!!!


----------



## undertaker84 (Nov 18, 2011)

I cant state anything beside what has been posted above. But an example needs to be set and I will do it on my property. I have zero tolerance for a thief and he will be checking out of this planet. You think im crazy, just wait until one tries to break into your home. It happened when I was a kid and I guess thats the only reason my dad didnt wax him so I wouldnt see it. Oh and our county cops showed up an hour later to apprehend them.


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 18, 2011)

Hate to hear it hasnt turned up Lee.
DeKalb PD is a joke.
I had a shotgun and muzzleloader stolen out of my truck at Stonecrest mall 2 years ago on my birthday. Police made a report and of course said they would call if they show up. 
About every 6 months since then I get a call from a detective asking if I ever found my guns 
Idiots!


----------



## Danno (Nov 18, 2011)

p&y finally said:


> Hate to hear it hasnt turned up Lee.
> DeKalb PD is a joke.
> I had a shotgun and muzzleloader stolen out of my truck at Stonecrest mall 2 years ago on my birthday. Police made a report and of course said they would call if they show up.
> About every 6 months since then I get a call from a detective asking if I ever found my guns
> Idiots!



hmm. what responsible firearms owner leaves said firearms in a vehicle at the mall? 
I believe cops call this "Theft by Donation" The only hope they have of finding them is if they turn up in a pawn shop. That would require the owner knowing the serial numbers.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know anyone who hasn't left their weapons in a locked vehicle while they went in a store, restaurant, motel, etcetera. Cant take em with ya.


----------



## Danno (Nov 20, 2011)

The point in my post was that alot of theft victims are victims of opportunity. Weapons in view, GPS, Iphones, nice tools, Keys etc. Also the cops don't have a crystal ball or a honey hole where every single bad guy hangs out. I never woulda thought in a million years that someone would find your truck and steal it. That being said, those trucks are the easiest to steal. I won't go into detail how but trust me.
The end state is....It's a sad state of affairs when when you live in a society where you have to lock your home and car. It's even worse when you have to hide your valubles in your car.
Heck, I have a bicycle chain on my tree stand on private property.


----------



## Doe Master (Nov 20, 2011)

Danno said:


> hmm. what responsible firearms owner leaves said firearms in a vehicle at the mall?
> I believe cops call this "Theft by Donation" The only hope they have of finding them is if they turn up in a pawn shop. That would require the owner knowing the serial numbers.



Many folks leave pistols in glove boxes everyday. So that gives some maggot a right to come steal it and the owner is a donater because of it?  

Sounds like the police dept is just lazy and doesn't want to or heck maybe they lack the training to investigate cases like this mans.


----------



## Danno (Nov 20, 2011)

The point I was trying to make is where would everyone suggest they look? I'm sure the official Police Dept Crystal ball would be used if there was such a thing.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't you watch CSI? They can find a pubic hair in the ditch where the thief took a leak before stealing the truck. That hair will lead them to a brothel where the madam can identify the thief based on the smell of his shampoo! Then they will find the one store in town that sells that shampoo and just wait for him to come by and they'll arrest him then and there!


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 20, 2011)

Let me add in that I understand the  frustration of feeling like nobody cares that you were ripped off. It's sucks and I've been there. I also understand that the cops are people too and as pointed out they have no magic 8 ball or crystal ball. it'd be nice if they did, hopefully they find your truck, I mean that sincerly


----------



## pope and young (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I will keep a eye out I work for the FD in that area but I can tell you PD AND FD are under staffed in Dekalb. They run so many shooting and stabbing that a stolen car is at the bottom of their list. It's a joke we can only blame the BOC OF Dekalb county they have ruined the fire and police deparments. Cutting are departments so they can give their staff raises. It's a joke I will keep my eye out.Hope it comes back.


----------



## larrypeters83 (Nov 20, 2011)

wow. if i ever wanna get in the chop shop business, i guess henry county is the place to be.

sorry to hear about your truck bowana, hope you get it found with minimal loss.


----------

